# Tolkien Character Names in Other Publications or Films



## Eledhwen (Dec 5, 2002)

I came upon a forum thread where someone had found another SAURON in a Marvel publication here, blatantly nicking the name from Tolkien. I was just wondering if anyone else has discovered Tolkien names deliberately used in non-Tolkien settings. Bilbo's Burger Bar, maybe?


----------



## TheFool (Dec 5, 2002)

The drummer from Marc Bolan's T-Rex was called Steve Peregrine-Took. 

strange but true


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 5, 2002)

There is a band named Morgoth, that I doubt many would want to hear.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *There is a band named Morgoth, that I doubt many would want to hear. *


 Let me guess - all discord!


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *There is a band named Morgoth, that I doubt many would want to hear. *


Would that be due to you not liking them, or because they may be so unbelievably awful? I've never heard of them, what style are they? I'm guessing something Metal?


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 8, 2002)

I think Morgoth is a death metal band from Germany. I haven't heard the band. I just ment that most people probaby wouldn't want to hear it since most people can not stand death metal. I think they have some samples you can listen to over at the century media website.


----------



## Retrovertigo (Dec 9, 2002)

And don't forget Burzum (Norwegian black metal, the guy called himself Count Grishnackh .) and Gorgoroth (more Norwegian black metal). And thats just the black metal with related names (that I know of), and excluding the ones with Tolkien related songs. There suuure is alot for one genre.
But I guess nicking the names and pretending you came up with them yourself is a bit different than musicians honouring the books by using the names and having songs about it.


----------



## Arvedui (Dec 9, 2002)

And, surprisingly to all, Count Grisnakh is now in jail, serving a long sentence for torching churches and murder.


----------



## Retrovertigo (Dec 9, 2002)

Well I guess I'd be surprized if he hadn't stabbed someone in the head.. and he was never charged or convicted of the church burnings, just murder.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *I think Morgoth is a death metal band from Germany. I haven't heard the band. I just ment that most people probaby wouldn't want to hear it since most people can not stand death metal. I think they have some samples you can listen to over at the century media website. *


Ok, fair enough, not a great fan of Death Metal myself, either.

Burning a church and murder, hmm, strange guy


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 20, 2002)

Star Trek generations has a bad guy named Soron... close enough...


----------



## morello13 (Dec 30, 2002)

the band mr. bungle hjas a song called golem, never really listened to the lyrics though


----------



## Retrovertigo (Dec 30, 2002)

It's spelt different, means something different and the lyrics are totally unrelated.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 31, 2002)

I believe a Golem is a Frankenstien type monster-creature in a Jewish folk tale from Poland.

Am I right?


----------



## Retrovertigo (Dec 31, 2002)

Hole in one for HLGStrider. Although I'm a bit unsure about the specifically Polish bit, I always thought it was Europe in general.. but I never really read up about it too in depth.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 31, 2002)

It might've been Chekoslavakia...

It was in a book written for young adults about a journey in either Prague or Krackow... or something like that. I think it was Polish...

Anyway, it was Jewish.


----------



## Rangerdave (Dec 31, 2002)

Although spelled and pronounced differently, full marks to Elgee for the Golem reference. 

The Golem was/is an inanimate statue that is blessed by God and defends Orthodox Jews from Antisemites who threaten their settlements.

More information can be found HERE 

It's a good story, you just might enjoy it.

RD


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 31, 2002)

Goodie!

I'll add this to my list of achievements... Goes right above my 4.0...


----------

